

Why not just use ERB? - janus
http://njclarke.com/posts/why-not-just-use-erb.html

======
wmwong
If we're talking about repetition, check out Slim <http://slim-lang.com/>

It has even less repetition than Haml.

------
natte
totally agree, haml is awesome. However there are a couple of cases where
html/erb is more readable:

1) when working with a lot of knockout.js bindings, html attributes seem more
natural when there are a lot of them 2) when working with a deeply nested DOM
structure, usually such a mess is not needed, except for HTML e-mails

